# rotted floor



## volatile- (Oct 15, 2009)

whats the best way to patch this up? riveting some sheet metal or welding it? or does it make a difference?


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: rotted floor (volatile-)*

some one has just posted a topic similar to this and this was my reply to them
The cost of matietial will change from where you get it from and there are several ways to do this project, if you are just looking to patch a problem instead of fix the problem, a patch cut around 1 inch bigger than what you need to replace (only cut out what needs to be replaced, the more original metal, the better) then drill and rivet with 1 inch gaps, and make sure you use a brushable seam sealer on the lips before you rivet it together or you will just have to do this all over again next year, then prime and paint. OR you can do it so it is permanent and correct which would be welding. It starts off as the same process of riveting, but the only difference would be that you trim the patch the exact size you need to replace then butt weld, seam seal the weld areas, prime and paint
Ben


----------



## volatile- (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: rotted floor (86GTikid)*

thanks alot that really helps me out


----------



## 86GTikid (Dec 21, 2007)

absolutly, but you should know that these are only rough guidelines and not exactly what you need to do as every situation is different, so if you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask.

Ben


----------

